# qualitativ gutes mannequin



## cycovery (22. November 2004)

Hiho!
Ich such schon seit längerem ein gutes mannequin Figürchen. War schon in zahlreichen Malergeschäften etc. Aber alle die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben mir nicht wirklich gefallen. Die Gelenke von denen konnten viele menschliche Bewegungen gar nicht ausführen . . . Mein Zeichungslehrer hat eine ganz alte bei sich. Deren Gelenke sind ganz anders aufgebaut als die heutigen, die ich in den Läden sah - und sie ist auch viel gelenkiger und robuster . . .
Weiss jemand, wo ich so eine qualitativ gute Figur herbekomme?

Danke für tips!


----------



## Leola13 (22. November 2004)

Hai,

ich hab so etwas, falls wir das Selbe meinen, in Ballett-, bzw. Tanzläden gesehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Homie25 (23. November 2004)

Was machst du in einem Balettladen


----------



## Leola13 (23. November 2004)

Hai,

mein Tut-Tut umtauschen.   

Ciao Stefan


----------

